# Not all Max-1 Camo Matches? Nikon Coyote Special on Remington R-15



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm probably being a little bit picky here, but when you put good money into a setup, you like it to look good too. I mounted this new Nikon Coyote Special on top of the Remington R-15 today, and was surprised by the difference in color. Both are Advantage Max-1, but they look quite different.

What do you think?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

There may be a difference in color between the two items but the black scope mount needs to be painted also, I have a rifle that cost more than that one when the scope is included and I use camo paint on it. You need to decide if it is to be a looker or a hunting/working rifle.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

True on the looker vs worker thing. Guess I need to lighten up a bit.

I'll be painting the Burris P.E.P.R. I bought for it when it comes in. This is all kind of temporary.


----------



## CGC Mitch (Feb 6, 2010)

yeahn its just from a different manufacturer when, all their dips are different take the same camo on a remington then a mossberg they will be different but as far as if they can see your scope mount youve done your job pull the trigger.


----------

